#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Hoe foto's en filmpjes plaatsen

## imported_dre

Misschien een onozele vraag, maar hoe plaats ik foto's en
filmpjes op het forum



Bijgewerkt door - moderator op 18/09/2002  21:59:41

----------


## Rv

http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/foru...sp?FORUM_ID=13

daar staat al wat nuttige info denk ik
 :Wink: 

____
Rv.
____

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ja of het nuttig is weet ik niet, 

voorlopig kom ik alleen maar op een dode link :

[quote]
Geen onderwerpen gevonden
[\quote]

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

cheers, 
DeeJ

die zijn bed weer induikt na te zijn wakker gebeld door de heren politie met de vriendelijke vraag zijn auto een stukje te verplaatsen.Geloof dat ik droom,normaal had ik omstreeks deze tijd al een bon gehad .........<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DJ_Snaky

klik op "afbeelding invoegen" bovenin de wekbalk

tijp de url bvb "c:/mijn documenten/foto.jpg" tussen: img /img

groeten DJ_Snaky

----------


## CyberNBD

gheheeheheheh ga jij maar naar je harddisk linken op het internet, zal echt werken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------

